# DPG Solvent Liquid....  what do I do with it now?



## lauramw71 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a 16 oz bottle of this.  I am going to make some incense, but not enough to use up this bottle.  Can I use it to make perfume?  Can it be added to lotion?  How bout to body or linen spray to make the fragrance "stick"?  I know it's a type of glycerin so It must be good for something!  LOL   All I make right now is bath and body stuff, and sprays.  Is it good for a perfume base?  roll on or spray?
If I CAN use it as an additive, how much would I use????
HELP!  I wanna use this stuff up.  LOL


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2009)

You might have already gotten your answer but here's a link on using DPG.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5395271_make-fr ... l-dpg.html


I've never used it but I keep thinking I'd like to try it some time.


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I tried DPG and FO.   Not so good.  LOL  VERY oily.  Tried it in a spray with just those 2 ingredients.. Too thick for the sprayer so it came out in 1 thick stream.  So I thought maybe for a roll on...  ack too oily.  LOL  So looks like just for maybe a tart burner and the incense.  I HAVE read that it is like glycerin in it makes the spray last longer.  I was trying to find out if it was ok to add to my room or body sprays but can't find any info.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2009)

The article did say it was good for oil burners. I know it's used to make reed diffusers.

I've read that it can be used in skin care products since it's a humectant but I haven't been able to find info on how it's used.

If you find out anything, please let me know because I'd like to try it but I'm like you. I don't want to have a lot left over.   

I'll let you know if I find out more.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2009)

I haven’t found much more. I did find out that adding DPG to skin care products helps improve their stability for temperature fluctuations. It also has antimicrobial properties which helps protect against bacteria and fungi and helps support an added preservative.

Here’s a couple of links that I found. 

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/dpg.html
http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_diffuseroils.html


I’m going to keep looking (but it will have to be after the holidays).

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't found much more either.  LOL  I think I'll probably jsut stick to incense and oil  burners.  It's so oily that I really don't think I will want to use it for anything else darnit.  LOL
Thanks for those links!


----------



## Healinya (Dec 26, 2009)

I've made these quite a few times - everyone loves them.

http://www.justbynature.com/How-to-make ... ourri.html

For the crystals I bought a big bag of water softener rocks (not the pellets) from home depot very inexpensively (40lbs or so, $7 or 8 )


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh wow!  This looks great!  Where do up place them?  Do they have a  good scent throw?  This is something I think I might have to try!  Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Healinya,

Thanks for the great tip! I'd seen these before and thought it was too expensive to mess with them. I didn't know you could use water softener rocks. 

I'm going have to try this, too.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 26, 2009)

I just took a picture of the bag in case it helps. The white ones are as they look in the bag. I wish I had a picture of an impressive looking product, but at least it gives you a visual idea.








These are dry, used glycerin. 






[/img]


----------



## Hazel (Dec 26, 2009)

That's so sweet of you to post a picture! They look fantastic! The bluish-green ones make me think of aquamarines.

I have got to try this! 

More products to spend money on.    But they would make great gifts. Thanks for sharing all this.


----------

